# Lets design a true identfying clothing style for EMS



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

On another topic this was brought up.



AJ Hidell said:


> But the fact remains, we don't have to steal anyone else's look.  And so long as we continue to do so, we will continue to be stuck without a unique identity, and the professional advancement that such an identity brings.




OK what can we wear that seperates us from cops and fire.  Shows that we are medical but is durable for the environments we work in at times?  Doesn't look like a whacker or someone wanting to slum like a t-shirt.  

Lets get some ideas going.


----------



## Scout (Feb 21, 2009)

Go to a new colour,

Green pants and shirt, green pants and white shirt, red pants and white shirt, etc


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I like my white overalls.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking different from everyone is kinda hard when PD and FD all wear a whole range of colors and styles


----------



## JonTullos (Feb 21, 2009)

It used to be common around here to wear blue jumpsuits but now they all seem to go with the standard gray button down or polo and blue EMS pants.  I wonder if the jumpsuits would be a good idea... you certainly couldn't get them mixed up with a cop or firefighter.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the milk man ambulance service style.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> I like the milk man ambulance service style.



Actually that is as close to a real heritage that we have.  Remember the old bow tie that we wore.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> It used to be common around here to wear blue jumpsuits but now they all seem to go with the standard gray button down or polo and blue EMS pants.  I wonder if the jumpsuits would be a good idea... you certainly couldn't get them mixed up with a cop or firefighter.



But does it convey medical as well?


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2009)

Go green and fluro yellow, like the English.
Don't look anything like Police or Fire Dept! 

Has to beat white shirts or blue tee-shirts!

As Attached.
http://www.cheese-rolling.co.uk/images/St_Johns_for_web.jpg

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2009)

my uniform says EMS in large refelective letters.  Thats a good identifier.

I think we should wear black suits with sun glasses and have in the ear and wrist type radios.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 21, 2009)

Best idea ever---

Get a giant Star-of-Life box, cut holes for hands, legs and face, and ta-da!  If they still can't identify us, then maybe we should let them bleed a little 



I think the usual shirt with "EMT" / "EMS" on the back, and the SOL on the sides is fine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> It used to be common around here to wear blue jumpsuits but now they all seem to go with the standard gray button down or polo and blue EMS pants.  I wonder if the jumpsuits would be a good idea... you certainly couldn't get them mixed up with a cop or firefighter.



You would around here. In my county the Sheriff's wear black jumpsuits and the town PD wears blue.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 21, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> Go green and fluro yellow, like the English.
> Don't look anything like Police or Fire Dept!
> 
> Has to beat white shirts or blue tee-shirts!
> ...



Green! Now there is an idea! My services colors are green and white. And we still wear blue uniforms.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Best idea ever---
> 
> Get a giant Star-of-Life box, cut holes for hands, legs and face, and ta-da!  If they still can't identify us, then maybe we should let them bleed a little
> 
> ...




I always thought you were a little rough but to wear a shirt that tells the patient they are SOL (crap out of luck) is just wrong even by your standards.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I think the usual shirt with "EMT" / "EMS" on the back, and the SOL on the sides is fine.


Fine for identifying ourselves to firemen and cops looking at our backs.  But not so fine for the general public, who has no idea what any of those abbreviations or symbols mean.  Not to mention that your patients should be seeing you from the front, not the back.

I'm on board with the green, as is customary in so many nations where public safety is not their so-called "tradition".  But if the uniform is unique enough, we don't need patches, badges, or huge letters on our backs for people to know who we are.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 21, 2009)

1950s pin up nurses outfit complete with pillbox hat in ems blue.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I always thought you were a little rough but to wear a shirt that tells the patient they are SOL (crap out of luck) is just wrong even by your standards.



Well, most times that we're called, it already isn't the best day for them...

And knowing the general population, they need to be reminded!


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 21, 2009)

fluorescent pink jump suits with lime green and white reflectors and stars of life.

Doubt anyone would ever forget who you were or mistake you for a cop or fireman again


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

Sasha said:


> 1950s pin up nurses outfit complete with pillbox hat in ems blue.




Some would look good in that but others I am scared of the thought.:unsure:

So seriously what says medical?  White coats, scrubs.  Should we combine something like that with say EMS pants?


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 21, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> fluorescent pink jump suits with lime green and white reflectors and stars of life.
> 
> Doubt anyone would ever forget who you were or mistake you for a cop or fireman again



LOL.....Ambulances would need to carry more vomit bowls though, not sure the ETOH pt's could handle the sight of us!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Some would look good in that but others I am scared of the thought.:unsure:
> 
> So seriously what says medical?  White coats, scrubs.  Should we combine something like that with say EMS pants?



white coats are for people who don't do any work. scrubs would be good. Especially since you can get them in just about any color and they are super comfortable. Some even come with side pockets like EMS pants.

But I think you would need something a little heavier for the wear outside.

I think the red and white uniforms with reflectors they use here look good, definately say medical, and can be configured for all weather and events with jackets, sweaters, etc. 

I think all green would give many providers flashbacks of working for Acadian. Not a bad place per say but the green uniforms just make you want put a "O'" in front of your last name and a clover on your hat.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Some would look good in that but others I am scared of the thought.:unsure:


Fear not.

I won't be hiring those "others".


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 21, 2009)

I've found EMS readily identifiable in most news photos as the medic is the one bending over the pt. My mother in law actually asked me why there are never pictures of her son's face in the newspaper. Well, mom.. he's attending to the pt! "Can't he turn around for just a second for the camera?"   

Seriously though.. we can't agree on law enforcement, fire or even within a hospital who wears what...how can EMS be universally identifiable and who are we wanting to be identifiable to?  Around here, Fire is black, city cops are blue, sheriffs are green, Park rangers are khaki, prison staff is navy bluen a shade or two darker than the city cops but then so are the coasties. And there's only a shade or two between the rangers and the sheriff's shirts. You have to see the badge to tell them apart. Oh.. the rangers don't have guns either. But then the county park guys are also similarly dressed to the rangers, and they don't carry guns either.. and tourists are sometimes confused between what's a county park and a federal park.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

So medical styles that would hold up in the field.  I mean we all understand cop badges fire badges etc do not look medical.  As medical professionals is ther a style that could identify a Ambulance Medical Professional.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think there is an appropriate uniform. I am impressed with those from the North Canada area. Yes, it is similar to fire but very clean and just to the point. From what I have seen very reflective on outerwear which my philosophy is that it is better to be seen than felt. Especially now these days very poor staging occurs. 

Scrubs are worthless. Yeah, comfortable in the ER but even then I believe they were a pain sometimes. The only reason most still use them in the hospital is because they are comfortable and cheap. Especially the male sizes are ill fitted. 

I agree the back wording has at least removed the doubt of whom we are. We don't use the initials.. simply MEDIC or PARAMEDIC. At least in the paper, they no longer can acclaim the heroes were the fire department as it used to. 

R/r 911


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Something in Kevlar, bullet, blood, glass and vomit proof. padded. with auto lift device and a bow tie.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

I wore scrubs in field EMS for several years, and only once had a problem.  That was the night I attempted to hang my heavy handheld radio on my waist at an accident scene, and my scrub pants fell to the pavement.  Ooops!  Other than that, I never had any problem with scrubs in the field that I didn't have equally with other, more "traditional" garb (weather notwithstanding).


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I wore scrubs in field EMS for several years, and only once had a problem.  That was the night I attempted to hang my heavy handheld radio on my waist at an accident scene, and my scrub pants fell to the pavement.  Ooops!  Other than that, I never had any problem with scrubs in the field that I didn't have equally with other, more "traditional" garb (weather notwithstanding).




Glad I missed that call.  

h34r:


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 21, 2009)

In my area we have a EMS department that uses charcoal gray shirts with black pants. We also have a FD that uses red polos, but I believe that they use them for both sides. We have a private co that uses green shirts with black pants. I believe with everybody that said we should have reflective id's on the back. We should have level and EMS or Star-of-life.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

emtfarva said:


> II believe with everybody that said we should have reflective id's on the back.


I disagree.  Reflective IDs serve no other purpose other than to give us a false sense of security, leaving us to believe we don't need to wear our ANSI vests in traffic.  If you're in traffic, you need to be wearing ANSI compliant hi-vis gear.  If you're not in traffic, you don't need crap on your back.



> We should have level and EMS or Star-of-life.


Disagree again.  The general public has no idea what either of those mean.  The only people that understand them are the people we work with, and they'd know who we are whether we had an SOL on our back or not.  Consequently, both are pointless accessories.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok so my service has a couple of requirements for a Uniform first of all during the day shift we are required to be in Class "b" I think is what y'all would call them an EMS shirt from 5.11 and Navy Blue EMS pants...They carry our company name have the agency badge for the correct level as well as a brass name tag...our EMS agency requires that we wear our cert on our collar and that it be visible at all times...now when night hits or you are working the night shifts you are allowed to wear a jumpsuit however all of the above is still required however there are additional requirements such as reflective stripping and on the back it has to say on a huge patch the company name and your cert level as well.


----------



## chute43 (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with the northern canadian uniforms, even though I am a firefighter and we wear the typical navy blue nomex pants and shirts. I like the Canadian style. I believe that we outside of the great white north will see, more clothing that is blood borne pathogen proof. How many times, have you practiced a little blood letting "by accident" and it soaked through your pants. Just my thought atleast, I would like to see our people protected a little better. Plus think of all the broken glass we come in close contact with as well, crawling through vehicles, etc. 

just my thought
kary


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 21, 2009)

That's certainly a valid justification for durable clothing that protects us from the elements and hazards.  I don't see color being a part of that equation though.

Flight style nomex coveralls are an excellent way to go, and are seen in several Canadian ground providers, but again, you gotta worry about the people whose bodies are less than suited for the style.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> That's certainly a valid justification for durable clothing that protects us from the elements and hazards.  I don't see color being a part of that equation though.
> 
> Flight style nomex coveralls are an excellent way to go, and are seen in several Canadian ground providers, but again, you gotta worry about the people whose bodies are less than suited for the style.



Are you insinuating my former American football frame is not built for flight suits good sir...cause I wear them quite frequently seeing as I work nights alot.


----------



## chute43 (Feb 22, 2009)

These are the ones, I am talking about-EMS outer pants

I know they wouldn't be the most comfortable in temperatures, but hopefully technology will catch up with the need.

kary


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Our current uniforms are dark blue pants and white dress shirts. Anyone wearing a white shirt should not be confused with police or fire who mostly wear dark colored shirts. We are issued Smurf blue jackets and parkas to wear as required and navy vests are optional. However these are going to be phased out in favor of neon yellow (N/Y) ones. The N/Y are much brighter and more easily seen. The downside is some police wear that color as well when they want to be visible, such as at accident scenes. I do not like being confused with police. 
 Our jackets and vests all have "PARAMEDIC" on the back in reflective letters and some reflective stripes. The outer parka, (it's a three in one type system), is a Goretex type material called "Crosstech". Apparently it is supposed to keep out bloodborne pathogens better than Goretex, although it is made by Gore. The company also had a one time issue of rain/snow pants in the same material. It was a dark navy with reflective stripe around the cuff. 
 Overall I'm fairly happy with what we have. As to a new EMS color, I think some of the green and yellow the europeans wear would be good. 

  I once had a pt who was tripping on LSD who flipped out over our purple gloves. I don't know how he would've reacted to "fluorescent pink jump suits with lime green and white reflectors and stars of life".


----------



## NolaRabbit (Feb 23, 2009)

Veneficus said:


> I think all green would give many providers flashbacks of working for Acadian. Not a bad place per say but the green uniforms just make you want put a "O'" in front of your last name and a clover on your hat.



Worst. Uniform. EVAR.

Personally, I find wearing a stethoscope around my neck generally gives folks a good idea of which public safety service I'm with.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

NolaRabbit said:


> Worst. Uniform. EVAR.
> 
> Personally, I find wearing a stethoscope around my neck generally gives folks a good idea of which public safety service I'm with.



We're talking Medical Professionals not public safety.  Sorry if I was not clear.  I am looking for a uniform that shows we are Medical Professionals, distinct from public safety, i.e. cops and fire.  

Also stethoscope around the neck, bad idea.  Let patient get a hold and they own you.  Control the head you control the person and they can choke and beat you to death.  Then they will say thank you for making it easy.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

> We're talking Medical Professionals not public safety. Sorry if I was not clear. I am looking for a uniform that shows we are Medical Professionals, distinct from public safety, i.e. cops and fire.



It's impossible to create a universal uniform just for EMS. You'll run into the problems of not being able to afford a "new" uniform, not being durable for every kind of terrain, rural and urban you'll run into, and the fact that there are areas where fire fighters ARE medical professionals.

So my dear, how do you plan to address all those issues?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> It's impossible to create a universal uniform just for EMS. You'll run into the problems of not being able to afford a "new" uniform, not being durable for every kind of terrain, rural and urban you'll run into, and the fact that there are areas where fire fighters ARE medical professionals.
> 
> So my dear, how do you plan to address all those issues?



Thats why I posed the question so we could try and design a style.  That style could be adapted for cold or hot climates, for city slickers and for us that have to climb mountains covered in cactus.  Think about the scrubs in hospitals.  There are several variations based on type of work being done but still obvious they are scrubs.  

As to afford we all need new clothes at times so next time buy the uniform.

As to FF's if they are in the ambulance they need to look as a Medical Professional as at that time medicine is their focus not fighting fire.

We need to have something that says Medical Professional w/o words.  Think about commercials on TV they have someone in scrubs and we think nurse, or someone in a white coat and we think doctor even when they do no tell us that they are.  While I think education is our biggest problem this is a side point that could also benefit us.


----------



## Summit (Feb 23, 2009)

SAR teams like to run around in red jackets. Red its a nice bright medical color. Let's do red and white. Neither cops nor FFs do red.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 23, 2009)

Summit said:


> SAR teams like to run around in red jackets. Red its a nice bright medical color. Let's do red and white. Neither cops nor FFs do red.



  Ummmmm, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't they dressed in blue??

Doesn't the fact that I have a cot, cardiac monitor, O2, etc with me make it apparent which vehicle I have jumped off of?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 23, 2009)

Meh... EMS wears red here in the summer, and it is the ugliest thing ever.  Red doesn't go well with dark colors like navy or black. It'd look decent over khaki pants, but nobody wants the problems that come with light colored pants in the field.  And yes, I have seen quite a few fire departments wearing red.  Regardless, color is not a particularly important detail, so long as it does not resemble public safety.

Along those lines, I hear people say, "well our cops wear tan, so it's okay for us to wear navy blue".  Well, you know the diffence, but the general public does not.  You are still going to be mistaken for a cop or fireman, mo matter that they don't wear that color locally.

Not looking like cops or firemen is the easiest part of the equation.  Just don't shop at Gall's!  Yet, this seems like the hardest part for people to get past.  Think outside of the box!  Don't just think of a public safety uniform in a different color from the cops and firemen.  Think of a completely different look altogether!

Now, choosing something that says "medical" is the hard part.  I am one of the rare fans of scrub suits.  And I have yet to hear someone bashing them who has actually worn them in field EMS to know what they are talking about, so their criticism is worthless.  But I do think that we can come up with something more practical than scrubs too.  It may not scream "medical", but, as mentioned, our equipment and demeanor can speak for itself.  Without badges, gaudy patches, Bat belts, and Flying Cross shirts, nobody is going to mistake us for "public safety", even if we are not immediately recognizable as medical.  I believe that is the more important issue than looking "medical", which is a difficult proposition.  Of course, if we can accomplish both, that's a bonus.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Thats why I posed the question so we could try and design a style.  That style could be adapted for cold or hot climates, for city slickers and for us that have to climb mountains covered in cactus.  Think about the scrubs in hospitals.  There are several variations based on type of work being done but still obvious they are scrubs.
> 
> As to afford we all need new clothes at times so next time buy the uniform.
> 
> ...



Not necessairly. Here, everyone wears scrubs and labcoats. Nurses, doctors, Xray techs, PCTs, CNAs, RRTs, ER techs, phelbotomists, PAs, physical therapists, even the house keepers wear scrubs. So automatically thinking "doctor" or "Nurse" because you see scrubs and a labcoat is often wrong.

Good luck... I'm still partial to the 1950's nurse uniform with pillbox hat


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

> I have a cot, cardiac monitor, O2, etc with me make it apparent which vehicle I have jumped off of?



You'd think that, or the fact you jumped out of the ambulance, OR the fact you're the one with a needle or ETT in your hand would make it apparent!


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 23, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Doesn't the fact that I have a cot, cardiac monitor, O2, etc with me make it apparent which vehicle I have jumped off of?


You are seriously overestimating the general public.  And what makes you think they watched you drive up?  They usually do not.

A couple years after high school, I was in the back of my truck at the ER, cleaning up after a run.  A girl I went to high school happened to be there and recognized me.  She walked up and started a conversation.  After a few minutes, she asked me, "So, how long have you been a security guard here?"

Do not overestimate the observational powers of the general public.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

But we want to be obvious when we are not seen with our ambulance or tools.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> But we want to be obvious when we are not seen with our ambulance or tools.



When do you go see a patient without an ambulance or a tool? Even a steth around your neck screams "EMT/Paramedic!" Are you looking to be recognized just standing in the Burger King waiting to order? Why?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 23, 2009)

As part of public education it would be nice to have a uniform that seperated us.  Again despite the nurses, floor cleaners, etc all wearing scrubs and lab coats the public still thinks nurse or doctor.  As is we have no identity beyond ambulance driver.  Of course based on many comments it seems that is all many aspire to be.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 23, 2009)

So, if the nurses, docs, housekeepers and techs all wear scrubs and don't care about differentiating..... how does it help us to do so?? 

Most uniforms are a matter of form following function. Scrubs were not introduced to identify healthcare worker but for infection control. I am identified as a member of my agency. I think that's sufficient.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 23, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> So, if the nurses, docs, housekeepers and techs all wear scrubs and don't care about differentiating..... how does it help us to do so??


I think you missed medic417s point.  All those people are still seen by the public as healthcare workers, regardless of their specific position.  Whether they can tell who each other are is a completely different matter.  In this discussion, we are trying to set ourselves apart from the other personnel that people encounter in an emergency.  We are not trying to identify ourselves to each other, which is a much lesser concern.

Again, what seems obvious to us is not necessarily obvious to the general public.  It is the general public that we serve, not each other.


----------



## Summit (Feb 23, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Ummmmm, correct me if I am wrong, but aren't they dressed in blue??



That was the Flight Medic uniform from the SciFi show Firefly... takes place in the future.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 23, 2009)

Summit said:


> That was the Flight Medic uniform from the SciFi show Firefly... takes place in the future.



A firefly fan! I could kiss you!


----------



## benkfd (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow!  That explains the color blindness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavethetrainWreck (Feb 24, 2009)

I was thinking something like scrubs but thicker and durable with a white coat with cold gear lining for winter with the agency name and star of life on the back.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 25, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I agree the back wording has at least removed the doubt of whom we are... At least in the paper, they no longer can acclaim the heroes were the fire department as it used to.
> 
> R/r 911




[/thread]

:beerchug:


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Im leaning in this direction.:wub:


----------



## reaper (Feb 26, 2009)

Only if they bring back mouth to mouth!!!!!


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2009)

CAOX3 said:


> Im leaning in this direction.:wub:




Well considering we are the most unprofessional profession out there that would be an improvement.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Feb 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well considering we are the most unprofessional profession out there that would be an improvement.


Considering the model in the picture made more for that photo shoot than most medics make in a month, I think you have hit on a key point.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 26, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Considering the model in the picture made more for that photo shoot than most medics make in a month, I think you have hit on a key point.



Thank you.  Once in a blue moon I do get one god point.


----------

